# Agenda



## Vanili (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je débute le métier depuis le 1 er juin 2022. Pour l'instant n'ayant que 2 enfants accueillis je note leurs planning dans mon agenda perso ( celui de "ma petite organisation" !) en septembre un bébé arrive et en décembre une enfant arrive également. Ils seront 4 . Quels outils utilisez vous pour notez les plannings des enfants et l'avoir sous la main rapidement ? Merci pour vos conseils . Belle journée.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Perso je fais un tableau chaque mois avec 4 colonnes (une par enfant) et 31 lignes (une par jour).
Et je note pour chaque les jours de présence et les heures arrivée/départ.
Et je mets ça sur le frigo, je le remplis chaque jour.

Quel âge vont avoir vos 4 loulous ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Perso j ai imprimer des feuilles avec dessus prénom de l enfant. Le mois . Des colonnes numérotés de 1 a 31 et chaque jour je note l heure d arriver et départ . Les IE et repas à la fin du mois je fait le total et en donne un double aux PE et c est des mêmes feuilles qui me servent pour la déclaration des impôts


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

j'utilise un tableau excel qui calcule les indemnités d'entretien, les repas et du coup ça me set pour faire les fiches de paie, la régularisation, et les impôts. Tout est noté dessus même le salaire et si la pmi me le demande je l'imprime sans les données financières


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

Vous commencez le métier et vous avez déjà l'agrément pour 4 enfants. 
Ça a bien changé depuis mon époque (agrément en 1993) où on avait déjà pour 1 ou 2. Puis au bout d'un an ou 2 une 3° place.
Et pour la 4° fallait attendre un peu encore.


----------



## Vanili (22 Juillet 2022)

Le tableau excel c'est vous qui l'avez fait?

J'ai eu un agrément pour 3. Le 2 ème je dois le demander en septembre pour l'avoir en décembre (il faut 6 mois d'exercice) la pmi y est favorable.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Juillet 2022)

ça reste plus souple qu'à mon époque...


----------



## Vanili (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui c'est sûr.. Je me suis trompée c'est le 4ème et non le 2ème que je demande en septembre , mais je pense que vous aviez compris !


----------



## abassmat (22 Juillet 2022)

oui très simple à faire et puis les calculs se font tout seul avec les formules excel. les montants se reportent d'une page à l'autre. 
je l'ai fait car je ne trouvais jamais ce que je souhaitais vraiment. J'aime avoir tous mes contrats sur une page.


----------



## Vanili (22 Juillet 2022)

Je ne suis pas assez doué en informatique ... Mais merci pour l'idée !


----------



## abelia (22 Juillet 2022)

Je fais aussi un tableau avec l'heure d'arrivée et de départ des enfants. 
Oui les temps ont bien changé, quatre enfants pour un premier agrément, c'est la première fois que je vois cela, surtout 4 bébés !! 
Bon courage.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

Je fais mes bulletins de salaire pour chacun des accueillis. Chaque début de mois je pré rempli les bulletins en fonction des plannings prévus. Je ne modifie en cours de mois que si il y a des heures complémentaires ou supplémentaires, des absences ou autres. Le tableur Excel fait tous les calculs. Je les envoie par mail aux parents employeurs le 25 du mois pour leur servir de base à leurs déclarations Pajemploi en leur demandant de les imprimer et de m'en remettre un exemplaire signé après vérification le dernier jour travaillé du mois.


----------



## zabeth 1 (22 Juillet 2022)

@Catie6432 
idem pour moi.
c'est bien pratique.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Ici dans le val de Marne on a de la chance d'avoir un site dédié ou on a la possibilité d'imprimer nos plannings

Vu qu'ils ont les arrivées et départ et les horaires d'accueil des enfants c'est pratique


----------

